# info on extra's for the cnc



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

i am going to buy eather carve Wright or sears What mite be some extra's item's i may need Of course you dont know what i am going to do with it So it will be hard to say I would need the scanner ? extra bit's I thought one of the fellow's here that has one Has bought item's That came in handy I thought about carving thing's like light house's bridge's and seanery ect. Just some thought's Also pic's Who know's what mite come from this Their is no end to what it can do thanks for some input del


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi del

This is just my 2 cens 
and some input on this great machine 

I would suggest the Sears one to start with, you can get a 5 year plan and they will come to you if you have any errors with the machine..

Bits,,,you can get the bits from the CarveWright web site but you can buy most of them from other Mfg.that work as well and are a bit less in $$$$.

The bit I like best is the one below,and it's the one you will use most of the time. 
http://www.precisebits.com/products...xtsearchParamVen=ALL&txtFromSearch=fromSearch


The bit holders you want to stock up on they only work in the machine and it's the only way to hold the bit in the machine..they come in 1/4" and 1/2" so you want to have many on hand, you can just pop the bit out of the holder and put in a new one but it sure is nice just to pop in a new holder with the bit in place.
http://www.routerforums.com/43227-post38.html


"scanner ?" the Scanning Probe is a nice add on but it's 300.oo dollar tool and I don't think you will need right off...you can find tons of patterns on the net that you can use all or just part of them..

If you get the Probe you will need to make a sled to used it in the machine.
see the forum how to made one...
=========
*********
Scanning Probe on SALE as of today Black Fri.thing

Regular $299.99
SALE PRICE $224.99

http://x.jngo1.net/y.z?l=http://www...oductid=16134&cat=250&page=1&e=1167692046&t=h


************
=============

"Also pic's Who know's " take a peek at the web site for some great projects many have made with the machine.

http://www.carvewright.com/forum/

They have a NEW item out called
Centerline Text, module,,it's not free,, 100.oo for the add on item.
http://carvewright.com/store/product.php?productid=16151&cat=0&bestseller=Y
but if you want to do alot of signs you may want to get it..

Just a tip,,,in order to get the bit out of the holder(s) you will need to heat it up with a heat gun, they lock the Allen cap screw in with loctie and the heat will break the seal.. 

hope this helps

Maybe we can get Charles M to add to this,he has one also (the machine)

=====



del schisler said:


> i am going to buy eather carve Wright or sears What mite be some extra's item's i may need Of course you dont know what i am going to do with it So it will be hard to say I would need the scanner ? extra bit's I thought one of the fellow's here that has one Has bought item's That came in handy I thought about carving thing's like light house's bridge's and seanery ect. Just some thought's Also pic's Who know's what mite come from this Their is no end to what it can do thanks for some input del


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

thanks Very good info More than 2 cents worth of info I would refund 1 penney But need it for item's i am going to buy thanks again del


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi del

You'er Welcome
But do check eBay out b/4 you buy one I have seen them go for as low as 500.oo in the used box,,,I didn't check for them b/4 I got mine and it cost me tons more than it should have..

===========
Plus we have a new member LarryH that has one also..

http://www.routerforums.com/introductions/6316-new-router-forums-member.html

===============


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

thanks will do I guess warrenty would apply If you bought one and it needed something from the company ? They wouldn't be that old yet thanks agn Will let you know when dust is made del


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi del

You'er welcome,,some will pickup one from ebay/craigslist and have it dropped shipped to the carvewright company and have it checked out and a tune up/updates installed..

Some sell them because they have run into errors and they don't read the manual over and over and the carvewright company have a great support team.....just incase, it's new type of machine for most woodworkers and it takes time to get it down right, how to use this great tool...and because it's computer type of tool it's not that easy to get all you can from the tool...
Some just give up and sell them or return them to Sears and they inturn sale them at a lower price also...after a tune up...with a warrenty....I spoke to a guy who got one from Sears for 1000.oo in the box...that's about 800.oo of the list price...so to say you may want to check with Sears also...plus if you can get the 5 year service plan you are safe (service plan is under the desk-top-tools plan ) sometimes they will say they don't have a service plan but you need to tell they do...I have one.. they will come to the shop and fix it for 5 years or replace it..I don't recall off the top of my head how much it was but I think it was about 160.oo bucks in total for 5 years,cheap insurance for a high end tool  


======


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

checking now Hope the chimmey is big enough Hate to rebuild tnx agn best of the rest of the yr. Live in florida so i guess i would have to build del


----------

